# New Bandai 1/1000 Space Battleship Yamato



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

So I gotta ask those more informed than myself (Steve are you paying attention...) about Yamato2199.

So I get the new 1/1000 scale kit and started to build it, when it was becoming very obvious that it is considerably larger than the old 1/1000 scale kit.

I break out the ruler and yes indeed, it doesn't scale out based on the old long standing measurement for the Yamato/Argo.

So the question is.... did they resize the ship in Yamato2199? 

Its a great kit, but I'd much rather have one in 1/700 Which I hope they do.

Ideally, I'd love to get my hands on the 1/700 scale kit they put out with the first season DVD set of the old series, as its THAT one that to my eyes looks the best.

Oh well.
Also seeing that Bandai is producing other SBY ships in 1/1000, heres hoping for a new Andromeda sometime soon.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> So I gotta ask those more informed than myself (Steve are you paying attention...) about Yamato2199.
> 
> So I get the new 1/1000 scale kit and started to build it, when it was becoming very obvious that it is considerably larger than the old 1/1000 scale kit.
> 
> ...


We won't see a new Andromeda kit unless Yamato 2201 is greenlit (and it may be a few years later, I understand Izubuchi feels some more time should pass)

Yes, the Yamato has been re-scaled, much like some here think needs to be done with the Enterprise. The new hull length works out to 333 meters.

Reason being, mostly, due to the aircraft carried. See, if you take the stated lengths of the 'old show' planes(roughly 17 meters each), and note how many bays there are in both the upper and lower hangers (I think it was between 36 and 48 slots depending on if the lower hanger is 'doubled up' as seen sometimes), it quickly becomes apparent that something like 90% of the internal volume would be hanger space!

I recall reading that Izubuchi says that long ago in the planning stage of the original series the Yamato was called out at 333 meters but that was crossed out at Nishizaki's order, he wanted the spaceship to be roughly on par with the measurements of the WW II IJN Yamato. I've looked in all my stuff but I can't find any such document. 

Make sure you grab the 1/1000 Cosmo Fleet ships #1, they're small but sweet. Construction broken along the color lines. Very strange part breakdown but makes coloring variations REALLY easy to paint.

Coming soon are the first volume of Gamilas ships:
http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN980760
and given how MANY ships are showing up I think we'll get more 

http://yamato2199.net/mecha/index.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Somewhat related, but could someone help me with what the Space Yamato available scales work out to in actual size? 

I'd like to build a lighted model of one of these, but am having trouble figuring out the actual size of the different models available. Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

harristotle said:


> Somewhat related, but could someone help me with what the Space Yamato available scales work out to in actual size?
> 
> I'd like to build a lighted model of one of these, but am having trouble figuring out the actual size of the different models available. Thanks!



Well, there's tiny, then so-so, then bigger than that one, then even larger, and... 

(seriously, it used to be SO hard to figure it out, when the few places that carried the kits were really clueless about what they had, names all made up, scales ignored in favor of 'large, small, huge' and so on!)

So, OK. First up, I think you may want to consider how much work you want to put into your Yamato. ALL the kits of the ship from the original series (also known in the U.S. as Star Blazers) are flawed to one degree or another. Some worse than others. 

This is from memory, I'm going to link to pages on HLJ because I'm lazy:

'Mecha Collection' Yamato. original price 100 Yen. No scale, about 2 or so inches long. It's actually the best representation of the ship and a fine test of micro-scale model building if you were to choose to do things like replace all the anti-air lasers. No longer available as a single kit, can be had packed in with different 'diorama' multi-ship kits. http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN959922

1/1000 scale 'Final' Yamato. The last new Yamato kit of the original release years (1974-1983). About 12 inches long, nicely detailed, good proportions but not too accurate to the ship you see in the show. Lighting the bridge tower would be a challenge, you'd need to cast the window blocks in clear resin. If you have one of these on your desk you'll likely get some "Oh, I remember that!!" comments. This is really nice if you want to do a 'waterline' diorama. http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN11666

1/700 scale Yamato. This is the 'AMT Enterprise' of Yamato kits. Roughly 18 inches long. The shapes are there, it's not a BAD kit but you need to research and fix some things if you want a better looking model, such as the main bridge windows (should be 5, they have 4) and the secondary engines need total re-working as two obvious examples. I've seen simply stunning builds of this over the years. This kit has also been issued as a 'cutaway' model with interior details modeled on the Studio Nue 'blueprint' developed in the '70s. http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN42200

1/500 scale Yamato. Large kit. Really large. What does 53 cm work out to, over 2 foot? But for all that it's a PIG of a kit. Surprisingly crude. For a good model you'll have to do all the fixes that the 1/700 needs PLUS more. Like completely rebuild the pylon that connects the third bridge to the belly of the ship. And rebuild the third bridge while you're at it. This kit was made when Bandai was moving from 'play models' to 'scale models' and it shows. Built straight from the box it looks like a toy. OTOH to be fair, if you're willing to put the work into it it would be awesome. http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN31253

And then there's this oddball.

http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN45594

The Image Model. A kit of the Yamato designed in false perspective. It only looks good from one angle, the iconic 3/4 bow-on view. It's a really rough kit, again crude in many ways, but with proper care and re-working, then placed in a shadow box and lit right it can look stunning. 

Then we get the more modern kits, released over the past 10 years.

There's the 1/350 Yamato, which comes with 'plug and play' lights, sounds and motion devices. It's a large kit, something like 2 1/2 feet, a LOT or work went into it, so much stuff that's nice but for me, and it's just my opinion, it's not so good. The design esthetic is based on the Japanese Playstation video games and it's just tubby and has random strips of plastic stuck on it as 'detail' and just...bleah. Plus some of the curves and proportions are just off. In my mind I liken it to the Revell Germany Enterprise: it's obvious a ton of love went into it but it's just not RIGHT. http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN946749

Then the recent 1/500 (new tool) Yamato, again almost 2 feet long. This was brought out to ride the coattails of the Live Action Yamato movie but isn't connected to that at all. It attempts to correct what I consider the flaws of the 1/350th kit (so maybe I wasn't alone in those beliefs!) and does a very credible job. However, I find it still overdone to a point, and lo, it's because it was actually a 'trail run' for the revised scale Yamato for the current Yamato 2199! Note that as a modern kit I'm sure lighting it would be much easier. http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN965514

Which brings us to the model mentioned at the start of the thread. The 1/1000 scale Yamato 2199. It looks like a really nice kit. I think it's roughly 15 inches long. Given that in space, no one can tell your size without a known reference point one might buy this kit and just call it 1/700 scale and hide the little fighter planes.  http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN975308

*whew* And I didn't even mention the really nice 1/700 scale kit that was an exclusive item sold in Japan with the first series DVDs. I don't think there's much interest in a model that you have to buy a $500 DVD set that you can't play on American DVD players to get. Oh, what the heck.. http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=BCBA-3167

THERE! How's that?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^

Wow, that DVD set is still available?

I wonder if thats the deal with Bandai (that they can't release that model as a stand alone until all the DVD sets are sold.

But now with 2199, they may not have much interest in releasing it as a stand alone.

Too bad. I really like that one.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Wow, that DVD set is still available?
> 
> ...


What I have been told is, it's all about permissions and territory. The story is since the model was specifically made for Bandai Visual/Emotion, that takes it 'away' from Bandai Plastic Model and locks it in its own little world. Supposedly it is IMPOSSIBLE for that model to be sold separately, forever and ever. It's as if the kit was never made. The phrase (translated) "it can't be helped!" is used A LOT.

Except of course for the chromed version that one could buy on Bandai's web site (either Tamashii Web or LaLaBit) but that doesn't count. Somehow. 

I know. It's just stupid. Bandai is Bandai. Making the tooling for the kit is expensive, and it's only natural that making back that cost by selling just the kit (probably re-boxed, maybe with something added to make the dedicated fan double-dip) is just reasonable and sane in any business sense. Even if, for whatever reason, Tohokushinsha insisted on extra licensing fees it makes sense. But it can't be helped. Buy the Japanese DVDs or go without. 

yeah. :/


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^

So wait, you CAN buy that DVD kit in a 'chromed' version?

Go a link?

Removing chrome is easy.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> ^^^^
> 
> So wait, you CAN buy that DVD kit in a 'chromed' version?
> 
> ...


I think it was a 'postcard' deal and only available when the set came out. 

Yeah, here we go.

http://starblazers.com/html.php?page_id=225

The other chromed Yamato was the 1/350th one, released to tie in to Yamato:Resurrection (licensed by Funimation but there is ZERO news on when it might be coming out. Yeah, it's gotten all weird now)

Sorry to get you excited.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

well if you will check out some the messages here, you'll see a line where I am building one of those models.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^

Yeah, I sold one or two of them to you. Remember.


This particular kit of the Yamato is different from those.

Sad about the resizing of the ship, as that would mean that the barbets wouldn't line up and a host of other issues.

I'd be willing to suspend disbelief on the hangar in order to have the size of the ship be in keeping with the IJN Yamato.

Something I liked about the live action movie, is that they kept the shape of the main turrets.

Thanks for the link Steve. I think that is where I learned about the kit.
BTW: Talk to Jerry much anymore?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Jerry Fellows passed away from a heart attack Aug. 2011. He was several years younger than me.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Jerry Fellows passed away from a heart attack Aug. 2011. He was several years younger than me.


Oh, Wow. 
I'm sorry, I didn't know.
I remember him along with you from the Grand Rapids cons.

Again, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Oh, Wow.
> I'm sorry, I didn't know.
> I remember him along with you from the Grand Rapids cons.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry to hear that.


It's OK, and I thank you. He was my best friend, and now he's gone and there's a massive hole in my soul that will always be there. What really hurts is this year has been amazing for stuff we would have talked endlessly about: He didn't get to see Yamato 2199, he'll never buy the Mazinger Z box sets coming from Discotek, I can't keep him updated on Perry Mason collections as they are released and he never got to hold his 1701 Club Enterprise kit. I was talking to him on IM just a couple hours before he died. It's just not right. 

It hurts. Every day it hurts. But time passes and life must go must go on for the living.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

When I was at the Nationals in FL, someone had for sale a Yamato kit that was huge... going for around $800 bucks.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the one that I am building is a 1/500 scale and you must know the bad things that have happen during my building.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been working on mine, after a user sent me by e-mail the instructions I've been able to do more on it.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I just got that particular kit in that scale for my collection quite recently
and Bandai had really done more than pulled out all the stops in this one.
The high quality and crisp detail that they pourder into it is unbelievable!

It is a lot larger than the standard 1/1000 scale size of the Classic original
and it seems to me that the 1/1000 scale kits for both the SBY and Star
Trek Universes have become the Cat's Meow now.


----------

